
Ask HN: Best examples of DIY face shields? - 71153750
I see a lot of homegrown solutions appearing with different people and companies designing and making solutions. Apple is making face shields[1] and some are even making ventilators from scuba masks [2]. What are the best solutions you&#x27;ve seen or perhaps used? Especially open source ones that could be copied by others around the world?<p>Asking for a friend who&#x27;d like to do something and has the tools and materials but limited design skills.<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dezeen.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;04&#x2F;09&#x2F;apple-coronavirus-face-shield&#x2F;<p>2. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.designboom.com&#x2F;design&#x2F;engineers-hack-scuba-masks-to-use-as-ventilators-03-26-2020&#x2F;
======
jaclaz
Maybe is too simple, but this approach:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNjpH5lBZ8w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNjpH5lBZ8w)

go to around 1:09 in the video seems to me very practical if one wears
glasses, otherwise one could use a similar approach with el-cheapo protective
glasses or "over glasses" safety glasses.

From experience with wearing "magnifying lenses" for little works with high
precision _like_ these:

[https://rukminim1.flixcart.com/image/832/832/magnifier/a/h/n...](https://rukminim1.flixcart.com/image/832/832/magnifier/a/h/n/1-2x-1-8x-2-5x-3-5x-123456-millennium-
magnifier-headband-led-original-imae7kynkpy5sxeq.jpeg?q=70)

the front strap is very uncomfortable/sweaty, so the issue, besides the design
(and making DIY one similar to Apple's one but with more standard round holes
is easy) is with the material that must be anallergic and prevent or absorb
sweat.

------
mdorazio
Just gave 35 of these NIH-approved ones to an ER doctor yesterday who was
quite happy to receive them: [1]

Note that to make them actually comfortable you'll need button hole elastic as
well as foam padding (I used 1/2 inch by 1/4 inch foam window seal). This
design is superior to the Prusa and Apple ones because it adds additional
protection at the top to keep particles from floating down onto your face. It
takes longer to print, though, so the Prusa people don't like it as much.

A few other notes:

The face shield shortage is disappearing pretty quickly in the US. From
conversations with a few healthcare workers, it sounds like there won't be
much of a shortage for these by the end of the month. What they really need
are surgical-grade N95 masks and certified ventilators.

Please don't try to make DIY ventilators. See [2] for an explanation of why a
lot of these well-meaning projects do more harm than good.

Another thing that's easy to make are surgical mask strap extenders to go
behind your head so your ears aren't constantly strained by the elastic.
Example in [3]. I gave these to a few healthcare workers who requested them.
Personally, I don't think they actually work that well on the mask I have
without using hair pins to hold them in place (they should really have a
rubberized coating to keep them from sliding down your head), but they're
still better than nothing.

[1]
[https://3dprint.nih.gov/discover/3dpx-013359](https://3dprint.nih.gov/discover/3dpx-013359)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vLPefHYWpY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vLPefHYWpY)

[3]
[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4265066](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4265066)

